
In the future writing actual code will be like using a pro DSLR camera - yagodragon
https://levels.io/no-code/
======
wahern
I distinctly remember my uncle explaining to me how programming was _already_
becoming a graphical, connect-the-boxes task precisely as shown in those
diagrams. That conversation took place sometime in the late 1990s.

I'm sure programming will become like that at about the same time we evolve to
communicating with flashcards.

~~~
rolph
im thinking memes == flashcards

------
0n34n7
The author assumes that software (or "code" as the article puts it) is a
"problem" that has been - or is close to being - solved, and so can reliably
be abstracted into an easy to use and understand UX.

However, software, the algorithms they encode, and the applications with
relation to the hardware they run on is constantly evolving. By the time you
have a reliable drag and drop interface for a use case, things have moved on.

Thus, these "no code" approaches will always lag considerably behind what is
required to remain competitive, resulting in the requirement for the "DSLR"
crowd.

------
ID1452319
I've been in and around the software development space for 20 years. Promises
of "no code" or whatever's the latest buzzword have always existed. However
improvements have only materialised with improved IDEs offering coding
efficiencies and off the shelf libraries allowing for more reuse. If writing
actual codes goes away any time soon, I'll be amazed.

------
dagw
My wife's uncle explained to me how excited he and many of his colleagues
where when FORTRAN IV came out. Finally a programming language for people who
didn't want to learn about computers and programming.

Basically this line of thinking is almost as old as programming itself.

